
My Eclipse experience with Java 8 was so bad, I switched to NetBeans - theotown
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/my-eclipse-experience-with-java-8-was-so-bad-i-switched-to-netbeans/
======
RyanZAG
Is it just me who likes Eclipse? I originally used Netbeans, then swapped to
Visual Studio for awhile while doing Windows dev, then moved to Eclipse. I
tried using IntelliJ for awhile as well, but the javadoc popups are pretty
awful and it's missing some of the nice plugins you can get for Eclipse.

Eclipse has just always worked really well for me and I like it the most. Plus
I really don't like the 'open core' method and Eclipse is just plain free
software.

EDIT: I'm running Java8 on my Eclipse right now including maven builds etc,
and everything is working really well.

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
I like eclipse too. It's the only editor that I know of that

\- I can configure to handle spaces/tabs/line endings the way I like (for
example: I use tabs, but when I open a file that someone else made that uses
spaces to indent code, the editor should understand this and use spaces
instead)

\- works great with git

\- the package explorer is functional and gives a lot of info about the files
I am working on

\- works great as js editor

\- works great as java editor (refactor/rename stuff, generate getters and
setters/override methods, ...)

\- the outline view is really useful

What makes me angry every time with eclipse tho, is that it is so awkwardly
slow to startup, and the pauses it makes when building stuff in the
background.

If someone knows of a better editor that can do the things above, is quicker
and mybe uses less memory too, I am sold.

~~~
watwut
While I like eclipse for java, are you sure it is great js editor?

I hope for brackets to be the next js editor. It is open source and written in
javascript, so javascript programmers will have it easy to extend it however
they like.

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
> While I like eclipse for java, are you sure it is great js editor?

For me, for now, yes. Like you I keep an eye on Brackets (and on LightTable as
well).

------
rch
I was a little curious how this could be, so I checked around and came across
this:

"We can't legally include Java 8 tools in an Eclipse release before Java 8
itself is released. Based on the current java 8 release date estimate, we
would be able to include support in the Luna (4.4.0) release."[0]

And since the release date was 2014/3/18 [1] I really can't see why there
would be much complaining, if any.

[0]
[https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=380190#c8](https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=380190#c8)

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=java+8+release+date](https://www.google.com/search?q=java+8+release+date)

~~~
pjmlp
Because Netbeans and InteliJ were Java 8 ready on the release date?

~~~
rch
I've stuck with Eclipse (or have been stuck with it) because of the massive
ecosystem of associated tools. It takes a lot of effort to predictably develop
and release those tools without various projects stepping on one another. So,
being a couple of months late just comes along naturally as a byproduct of
that which is keeping me with it in the first place.

------
bananas
Same experience here. Couldn't get it working properly and ended up with
netbeans after about an hour.

Edit: for ref netbeans is pretty good. I hated it about 3-4 years ago and
moved to eclipse but it's pretty amazing now.

------
programminggeek
Why not just use IntelliJ?

~~~
skittles
I don't like IntelliJ, but I do like Netbeans for Java and PHP development.
IntelliJ has a behavior that I can't stand (almost an OCD trigger for me).
When I click on a page of code somewhere past the last character in a line, I
expect the cursor to appear behind the last character. IntelliJ leaves it
floating out in a very unsatisfying manner. I know that IntelliJ does auto
formatting and that it doesn't really matter, but I feel real anxiety with
this default behavior. And Netbeans is free for the full version. To me
IntelliJ doesn't offer enough to pay for it.

~~~
StevePerkins
File -> Settings -> Editor -> "Allow placement of caret after end of line".
Uncheck.

I'm not exactly a zealot for any particular tool, and I used Eclipse for
almost a decade. However, after trying even the community edition of IntelliJ
for a few weeks... I would feel like the guy in "Flowers for Algernon" if I
ever had to go back.

The community edition is actually open-source (Apache license). I ended up
buying an ultimate edition license recently because of the Chronon debugger,
but you don't NEED anything beyond the community edition unless you want deep
IDE integration with Spring, JEE, or some other supported framework. Frankly,
I'm not really using any paid features beyond Chronon...

~~~
latchkey
I'm in a similar boat. Used Eclipse _forever_. Even tried IntelliJ for a bit
years ago and hated it. Tried it again recently after Eclipse crashed and
trashed its workspace. Now I can't see ever going back to anything else.

The killer feature for me oddly enough is: fuzzy search for a file

~~~
Meai
I can't stand the overcrowded popups in intellij (e.g: intellisense popups),
there's just too much going on, all kinds of icons and extra info that is
unnecessary. I have been able to customize away everything I dislike in
intellij except for that.

~~~
latchkey
Have you submitted an enhancement report asking for a design improvement? I've
submitted several to them and gotten all sorts of great responses from them.
If you don't give them feedback through the appropriate channels, then you
aren't going to get improvement.

------
gmb2k1
The difference between Eclipse and Netbeans/IntelliJ is, that Eclipse is
implementing its own Compiler while the other two are using Oracle's javac.
That's why Eclipse didn't have Java8 support out of the box.

------
killertypo
I dropped Eclipse a long time ago in favor of other IDEs. I like Eclipse a
lot, it was my IDE of choice. I just got tired of all the plugins, the general
sluggishness I felt using it, the oddities with it when it came to Maven
support (sometimes having to completely close Eclipse / Relaunch for a maven
build to work right).

I had other oddities as well, such as totally biffing my SVN solution a time
or two because of files getting locked that shouldn't have been locked.

In the end I moved to IntelliJ and it's been wonderful. Been a bit different
getting used to the keymapping, but overall it's been a good experience I have
not looked back.

------
hugi
Java 8 works fine for me in Eclipse? Took about 5 minutes to set up by
following the instructions found on eclipse.org.

------
mylons
skip netbeans and move right on to intellij!

------
rbanffy
It's just an IDE. Get over it.

~~~
LeoNatan25
In the end of the day, developers spends most of their days in the IDE, so
having a good environment is essential. If one is not satisfied with the
working tools, it could lead to many frustrations and huge dissatisfaction.

You need to "get over" yourself, and accept that people care what work tools
they use.

~~~
rbanffy
Exactly. That's why, if Eclipse is not making you happy, you should move to
something that does. I've changed IDEs many, many times before and use
different IDEs for different things: I prefer Eclipse for J2EE work and
Android, but nothing used to beat NetBeans for J2ME. Many PHP'ers around me
love NetBeans for PHP and I'm going to give it a try (we do a lot of PHP
around here). I also used PyDev+Eclipse (after Eric) for Python stuff, but
moved to Emacs a couple years ago and I like it a lot.

------
finalight
intellij is good all in all, but then if you want to edit php, you have to use
its sibling product; phpstorm

furthermore, netbeans can recognize various amount of extension and can even
format your codes nicely with alt + shift + f

and i only use intellij when i want to deploy mobile application onto
android...eclipse really dam buggy with the deployment

~~~
jamespo
Can't you just download the php plugin for intellij ultimate?

~~~
cytzol
You can. The plugins for IntelliJ IDEA lag behind their separate-product
counterparts, though: improvements to Python appear in PyCharm months before,
same with PHP in WebStorm, etc.

~~~
dntrkv
WebStorm is a much better IDE for PHP, but if your primary language is Java,
then the PHP plugin is more than sufficient.

------
whatevsbro
How about just switching to the best Java IDE on the market: IntelliJ IDEA?
Sure, you'll have to pay for it, but you get what you pay for - both ways.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
This just in: Eclipse is bad.

This is shameless clickbait.

